# Got a "free upgrade to genie" message, have questions



## n6nfg (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi I recently received a message on my two HR20's offering a free upgrade to a genie (up to a $500 value), conditions apply, call now 888-632-3646. I'm getting pretty tired of the un-responsiveness of my HR20's, so am thinking of pursuing this. I have some questions that I hope you guys can answer.

1. Has anyone else gotten this offer and had a "free" install?
2. I have a grandfathered Total Choice package that I don't want to updgrade. Will I be able to keep this?
3. I have an old antenna (non SWM?), the kind that requires two cables for each HR20, I believe the Genie requires the new antenna that is not compatible with HR20's?
4. I have a H20 also, that is probably also not compatible with SWM?
5. I use the local channels on the HR20 with a TV antenna, the Genie doesn't support this? If I want the AM21? usb add on for this function, will it be part of the "free" install?
6.I use the H20 in my RV (which doesn't have SWM antenna), so I don't want the replace the H20 with a newer model that works with SWM. My final install will have Genie, HR20, and H20. Can these devices be made to work with either old or new antenna with a "free" install? 

Thanks


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

n6nfg said:


> Hi I recently received a message on my two HR20's offering a free upgrade to a genie (up to a $500 value), conditions apply, call now 888-632-3646. I'm getting pretty tired of the un-responsiveness of my HR20's, so am thinking of pursuing this. I have some questions that I hope you guys can answer.
> 
> 1. Has anyone else gotten this offer and had a "free" install?
> 2. I have a grandfathered Total Choice package that I don't want to updgrade. Will I be able to keep this?
> ...


1. I'm sure, but I would call D* to make sure it isn't a 3rd party scammer.

2. I think so, but again, D* can confirm.

3. New antenna will be part of the install.

4. They may give you a new H2 series

5. The AM21 is not normally part of their offerings, but you may be able to bargain for it.

6. Not sure what your alternatives are in that case.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

6. You will need to do the satellite setup on the H20 every time you move it from Home & RV until you update the RV dish.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

6. DirecTV may want to replace the H20 with a WHDVR compatible receiver, as long as you dont get an H25 which is SWM only you should be OK


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

hasan said:


> 1.* I'm sure, but I would call D* to make sure it isn't a 3rd party scammer.*
> 
> 2. I think so, but again, D* can confirm.
> 
> ...


Don't know if it's a scam or not, but it would be a pretty neat trick if the scammer is able to "hack" the DVR "E-mail," especially since it's "pushed" into the DVR by sat. However, I wouldn't be a bit surprised if a box connected to the net could possibly be hacked in this manner.

(I too, have received this message in my DVR "mailbox.")


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

HR20s work with SWM, I'm using one now.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes I got the upgrade and free install over a year ago.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I did this upgrade in the fall. I had 2 HR20's and 1 HR22. I replaced the HR22 with an HR44.

What they will do with the antenna depends on what you plan to do with the 2 HR20's. Personally, I would keep them. They will then give you a SWM16 which will use the same antenna. 

You can definitely keep your grandfathered Total Choice package as I have this same package and the "upgrade" did not change it. You will however get a new 2 year commitment if you pursue this.

The Genies work with an AM21 but not great with the HR44 I have. That's one of the reasons I would keep the HR20s. The problems with the AM21 and HR44 are documented elsewhere, and you can PM me if you want details. I was able to finagle 2 free AM21s from D*, so bargaining with them and explaining how they don't provide all your locals via satellite may help.

SMK


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Don't know if it's a scam or not, but it would be a pretty neat trick if the scammer is able to "hack" the DVR "E-mail," especially since it's "pushed" into the DVR by sat. However, I wouldn't be a bit surprised if a box connected to the net could possibly be hacked in this manner.
> 
> (I too, have received this message in my DVR "mailbox.")


I got this message today and I am not connected to the Net with any of my TV set ups.


----------



## MachoMan (Jun 29, 2014)

It's not a scam. I received the same message on my DVR this morning. I called the number and talked to a nice lady and got the upgrade for free as it states. They want you to agree to a 2 year contract for the upgrade. I was going to have DirecTV for the next 2 years anyhow so no big deal for me. No catches other than the new 2 year agreement. No changes to tv packages and no 50 dollar fee to have someone come out. They do have to make an adjustment to the dish outside, but other than that it's an easy switch out if you already have whole home connection and etc. Cool thing is I can keep my current DVR that I use in my living room and now use it in the bedroom. No need to get a genie mini for the bedroom since my old DVR will be better and the monthly cost stays the exact same.


----------



## n6nfg (Feb 1, 2008)

Sounds encouraging for a free upgrade. I don't mind a new 2 years. have been with them for over 15.

I didn't realize the old HR20 and H20 could be configured for SWM or legacy antennas, never looked in the setup menu. Reconfiguring the H20 between the house and the RV isn't a problem, I tend to do this already.

I was planning on retiring one if the HR20's as I don't want another $6 per month charge to keep it with the new Genie.

I have whole home connection that is grandfathered using my own ethernet infrastructure, not the DTV supplied coax hardware stuff. Any ideas if I can keep this? I don't want to pay for the DTV hardware/software fees for their equipment (unless they will supply this free as part of the upgrade.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

n6nfg said:


> I have whole home connection that is grandfathered using my own ethernet infrastructure, not the DTV supplied coax hardware stuff. Any ideas if I can keep this? I don't want to pay for the DTV hardware/software fees for their equipment (unless they will supply this free as part of the upgrade.


there is no such thing as "grandfathered using Ethernet infrastructure" DirecTV will install SWM and DECA as part of the upgrade there is no fee for this, but the Genie does come with a $3.00 WHDVR fee


----------



## n6nfg (Feb 1, 2008)

peds48 said:


> there is no such thing as "grandfathered using Ethernet infrastructure" DirecTV will install SWM and DECA as part of the upgrade there is no fee for this, but the Genie does come with a $3.00 WHDVR fee


I am already paying the $3 fee, so I guess this would be a wash then, thx.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Why not retire the H20, the fee is the same as it is for the HR20s.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I did the free Genie upgrade a week ago. I got a Genie and one mini for free. I opted for a wireless mini. So, I had to pay $100 for the wireless bridge.
After seeing how well everything worked, I ordered a second mini and got that Friday. That cost me another $100, but I can now watch TV in 3 rooms. Before I did the Genie upgrade, I only had TV in the living room. I used DirecTV2PC in my office, but I really like having the mini in their instead now.


----------



## n6nfg (Feb 1, 2008)

joed32 said:


> Why not retire the H20, the fee is the same as it is for the HR20s.


The H20 boots up quite a bit faster then the HR20, and is more tolerant of vibrations (no disk drive). These are both important when I take the unit on the road in the RV. When camped with no electric hookups, I frequently turn off the H20 to save battery power, thus is boots up more often then you might expect.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

n6nfg said:


> The H20 boots up quite a bit faster then the HR20, and is more tolerant of vibrations (no disk drive). These are both important when I take the unit on the road in the RV. When camped with no electric hookups, I frequently turn off the H20 to save battery power, thus is boots up more often then you might expect.


Makes sense.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Allowing the tech to replace the H20 with an H21, H23, H24 would be a good idea. They are all newer and will support whole home DVR so you can watch your recordings on it while you are at home. They should all be as fast if not a bit faster than your H20, and they will all work with both a legacy LNB like your RV has, and SWM like you will have at home. The H23 would be nice because you could then not have to worry about the BBC when used in your RV. The H24 is a bit smaller, and has DECA built in so you wouldn't have to worry about using a DECA adapter at home.

Just make sure it is not replaced by an H25, as that is SWM only and will not work in your RV (although you could always update your RV with a SWM 8 so that your stuff could work there too).


----------



## rcw119 (Aug 9, 2008)

I had just noticed the message as well and gave them a call. I'm very happy with the results I received on my call. I currently have an HR21, HR23, and an H25 (to go along with a GenieGo and the Premier package). I ended up getting a Genie and 2 Wireless Receivers at no cost with a 24 month commitment. I realize I am keeping the same number of tuners - but it is only my wife and I, so not a lot of simultaneous watching in different rooms and we rarely have conflicts so we should be fine. Happy to be able to consolidate all of our season passes on a single DVR. I would have been happy with wired as I don't see me moving things around - I hope the wireless doesn't turn out to be flaky at all.

That alone wasn't bad and better than what I heard others got (having to pay for the wireless receivers). But I also received a bunch of discounts...about $30/month for 6 months and $10/month for 12. Based on the account activities below she seems to have treated it like a customer retention situation which wasn't the case.

Exceeded my expectations.

07/02/2014 XXXXXXXX PREMIER - Save$7/6moCMAX ($7.00) $0.00
07/02/2014 XXXXXXXX Advanced Receiver-DVR - 12moCrdtAdvRcvr ($10.00) $0.00
07/02/2014 XXXXXXXX PREMIER - Save$7/6moHBO ($7.00) $0.00
07/02/2014 XXXXXXXX DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK - $2.50/3moHDXTRPK ($2.50) $0.00
07/02/2014 XXXXXXXX PREMIER - Save$5/6moSPORT ($5.00) $0.00
07/02/2014 XXXXXXXX DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK - Charge $0.00 $0.00
07/02/2014 XXXXXXXX Premium Customer - Charge $0.00 $0.00
07/02/2014 Standard Installation - Customer Retention ($49.00) ($3.92)
07/02/2014 Wireless Genie Mini Setup - SalesOrderCredit ($99.00) ($7.92)
07/02/2014 XXXXXXXX Standard Installation - Charge $49.00 $3.92
07/02/2014 XXXXXXXX Wireless Genie Mini Setup - Charge $99.00 $7.92
07/02/2014 XXXXXXXX Keep Valued Customer - Charge $0.00 $0.00


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rcw119 said:


> 1. so not a lot of simultaneous watching in different rooms and we rarely have conflicts so we should be fine.
> 
> 2. Happy to be able to consolidate all of our season passes on a single DVR.


The 'problem" with the Genie is that because it has 5 tuners one finds more stuff to record or records when first airs instead of using late airs with dual tuners DVRs. Before I got my Genie, I never, ever had the need to record five things at once, now with the Genie it seems recording five shows is an every day thing, because "we can" or better yet because is possible

2. not sure that consolidating to one DVR is a good idea after all, if the Genie dies (it will) it takes all of the recordings with it.


----------

